

Microsoft dubs Windows Phone 7 'ad serving machine' - bensummers
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/27/windows_phone_7_ads/

======
byoung2
_A customer can opt out of all of this, or they can opt in — it depends on how
creative we are in gathering their attention and wanting to keep them
engaged."_

Who would ever opt in to having ads served up on their smartphone's home
screen? You buy a device for a few hundred dollars, and pay $70 a month for
service, and you volunteer to have them eat into your phone's data cap and
battery life to serve you ads? I think the folks at Microsoft have totally
lost it.

